# bedienungsanleitung wacom ET.0405A-U



## surii (25. Februar 2005)

moin! bin neu in dieser gegend. hab ein grafiktablett wacom ET-0405A-U geschenkt bekommen. war allerdings keine anleitung mehr dabei. hab probleme mit dem ein-
 stellen der druckstärke. weiß jemand wo ich ne anleitung herbekomme oder hat gar 
 wer son ding noch rumliegen? bei wacom hab ich nichts gefunden das tablett ist wohl 
 schon etwas älter. würde mich über hilfe freuen. danke surii


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. Februar 2005)

Hi surii,

1. Bitte halte dich an unsere Netiquette, insbesondere Groß-/Kleinschreibung. Du kannst deinen Beitrag auch editieren.
2. Dein Problem hat nicxhts mit Photoshop direkt zu tun. Bitte schreibe künftig in das jeweils passende Forum.

Danke
Martin


----------



## chmee (25. Februar 2005)

Willkommen erstmal....

Mit Google hätteste aber auf den Hinweis stoßen können, dass es ein *Graphire2*
ist.. Nun wirst Du sicherlich auch bei Wacom etwas finden..

mfg chmee


----------



## cosmic-blue (28. Februar 2005)

Ich hab mal für dich nachgeschaut. Bei Wacom wird in den FAQ geschrieben :

_*Bei den Treibern auf der Wacom Webseite handelt es sich um Updates, bei denen die Handbücher nicht enthalten sind. Zur Installation der Handbücher wie folgt vorgehen: Zunächst von der mit dem Tablett mitgelieferten CD die Treiber installieren, wobei auch die Handbücher kopiert werden. Anschließend das Update von der Webseite installieren (ohne die vorige Installation zu entfernen). Die Handbücher sollten nun über das Hilfe-Menü des Kontrollfeldes verfügbar sein. – Handbücher können auch aus dem PDF-Archiv von der Webseite heruntergeladen werden.

*_Gruß

 cosmic-blue


----------

